# Sweet, a light bulb burned out!



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I put these little cans in over my kitchen sink last year and just threw some halogen R20s in them. One of them burned out so now I have an excuse to get some fancy pants new LED bulbs to replace them. I really like the light placement and light level when I'm doing the dishes or whatever, so I'm just going to get some LED bulbs that are about the same lumens and color temperature.

I've got a couple more LED bulbs in some pendants over my peninsula and love them, so we'll see how these turn out. If I like them I have a few retrofit kits to pick up for my kid's room because his lights are on all the time.

Anyway I think I'm going to put some of these in. Philips Lighting 42613-0. Platt has them on sale right now for $22 each and if I go in and bat my eyelashes just right I can probably get them down to under $20.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

wait a minute...you do dishes? I thought you were married:laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Jack Legg said:


> wait a minute...you do dishes? I thought you were married:laughing:


You mean there's marriages where the husband doesn't have to do dishes?


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

The machine does the dishes around here. That statement is the reason that I load the machine.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Anyway so my new LED lights are gonna be cool.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I've gone 90%led in my house too. I like how cool they operate more than anything.










When's lunch?


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

City electric has the r20's for 19 bucks each here... dunno if you have a city there though.

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I put these little cans in over my kitchen sink last year and just threw some halogen R20s in them. One of them burned out so now I have an excuse to get some fancy pants new LED bulbs to replace them. I really like the light placement and light level when I'm doing the dishes or whatever, so I'm just going to get some LED bulbs that are about the same lumens and color temperature.
> 
> I've got a couple more LED bulbs in some pendants over my peninsula and love them, so we'll see how these turn out. If I like them I have a few retrofit kits to pick up for my kid's room because his lights are on all the time.
> 
> Anyway I think I'm going to put some of these in. Philips Lighting 42613-0. Platt has them on sale right now for $22 each and if I go in and bat my eyelashes just right I can probably get them down to under $20.


do you need that eyeball feature you have in those trims? If not, have you thought about the trim replacement with the solid bottom?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Most of my house has been changed over to LED's as well. It's gonna be a good day for Eric. I love getting new LED's too.......makes me feel all fuzzy inside:laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm probably 90% LED now, excluding the fluoro tubes in the garage. It's awesome not changing lightbulbs all the time and the power savings has been substantial. 

Also, LED's are great in soffits and outside, apparently bugs hate the IR light that comes off LED's, so they stay away. I've got nothing bad to say about LED's, unless for cheap ass junk LED's.. they suck. Philips is good stuff though.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jrannis said:


> do you need that eyeball feature you have in those trims? If not, have you thought about the trim replacement with the solid bottom?


The ceiling is vaulted so yeah the eyeballs are kind of necessary so the light points straight down. I have a set of 6" cans in the kitchen ceiling as well, they're bright as hell but I don't use them very often. I've just got regular flat trims on those so they kind of aim weird.



FrunkSlammer said:


> I'm probably 90% LED now, excluding the fluoro tubes in the garage. It's awesome not changing lightbulbs all the time and the power savings has been substantial.
> 
> Also, LED's are great in soffits and outside, apparently bugs hate the IR light that comes off LED's, so they stay away. I've got nothing bad to say about LED's, unless for cheap ass junk LED's.. they suck. Philips is good stuff though.


I've always used Philips for anything important. I'm slowly getting my house switched to LED but that stuff is too expensive to just go redo everything all at once. For now I'm just switching the ones that are on all the time.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

erics37 said:


> I've always used Philips for anything important. I'm slowly getting my house switched to LED but that stuff is too expensive to just go redo everything all at once. For now I'm just switching the ones that are on all the time.


I did the same.. slowly switching over, starting with the ones left on all the time. That's why I'm at 90% and will probably stay there.. some lights rarely/never get used.. no point putting in LED's.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Bkessler said:


> I've gone 90%led in my house too. I like how cool they operate more than anything.


See if you can keep your hand on one that's been operating for a few minutes. :whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MTW said:


> See if you can keep your hand on one that's been operating for a few minutes. :whistling2:


Much cooler than a comparable incandescent or halogen. That's the point.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> You mean there's marriages where the husband doesn't have to do dishes?


No, that means you have a Husband:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

erics37 said:


> Much cooler than a comparable incandescent or halogen. That's the point.


No kidding. :laughing: I was simply pointing out that LED's don't operate as cool as most people think.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

MTW said:


> See if you can keep your hand on one that's been operating for a few minutes. :whistling2:



They cool enough to touch for as long as you want the ones in my hallway are within reach. 


When's lunch?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MTW said:


> No kidding. :laughing: I was simply pointing out that LED's don't operate as cool as most people think.


I know your stance on LEDs is that they suck ass so you may have a prerogative to nitpick, but every electrician in this thread so far has expressed positive remarks about them where installed in their own homes. For what that's worth.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I did the same.. slowly switching over, starting with the ones left on all the time. That's why I'm at 90% and will probably stay there.. some lights rarely/never get used.. no point putting in LED's.


Slowly switching over - in other words, milking jobs for a few bulbs at a time.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

erics37 said:


> I know your stance on LEDs is that they suck ass so you may have a prerogative to nitpick, but every electrician in this thread so far has expressed positive remarks about them where installed in their own homes. For what that's worth.


I suppose you have a point. :whistling2:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'd rate most LED's at "Warm."

I'd rate most filaments at "Frickin god damn that's hot, sh1t sh1t sh1t sh1t! OOOOUCH!"


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

This thread is :nerd::nerd:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Time to retire old man.. LED's are pretty standard these days and only gaining traction. 

I just don't understand why people still buy CFL's.. those things are just horrible.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Shallow cans and LED R lamps... Anyone found an LED R that'll go in a shallow 6" remodel can? Had to go with a PAR last time. Not pressing. Just if you happen to know.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Time to retire old man.. LED's are pretty standard these days and only gaining traction.
> 
> I just don't understand why people still buy CFL's.. those things are just horrible.


They are still about 1/3 the price, but the suck ass look like **** don't last for **** and have mercury in them. 


We bought a home 2 years ago and I had converted about 90% to LED before we even moved in. The only incandescent we have are in the garage fixtures with the dusk - dawn dimming motion sensor, LED don't work well in those.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

erics37 said:


> I know your stance on LEDs is that they suck ass so you may have a prerogative to nitpick, but every electrician in this thread so far has expressed positive remarks about them where installed in their own homes. For what that's worth.


Some have had problems, a tad too new for prime time, etc

I've switched most over in my own home, just so i can comment to customers on them

and btw, break a dish, you'll never have to wash them again! :whistling2:



~CS~


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I have Phillips bulbs in my house and I hate them. They are dim, some lag by a couple of seconds, and what little light they put out is not a good distribution at all and they don't dim.
They are older so maybe they have improved.
If you want a good bulb get the feit electric bulbs I have had great luck with them on jobs.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009NCECV4?cache=7a243dcfdb684d7b706fbcfe46ee15dc&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&qid=1401194780&sr=8-9#ref=mp_s_a_1_9


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Ultrafault said:


> I have Phillips bulbs in my house and I hate them. They are dim, some lag by a couple of seconds, and what little light they put out is not a good distribution at all and they don't dim.
> They are older so maybe they have improved.
> If you want a good bulb get the feit electric bulbs I have had great luck with them on jobs.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009N...165_QL70&qid=1401194780&sr=8-9#ref=mp_s_a_1_9


yea, I heard the Feit bulbs are the best. Those or utilitech


----------



## delaware74b (Jan 29, 2012)

Legacy - look at the Sylvania LightDisk or the Seagull version. Lowe's has the Sylvania one for $34, fits 4, 5, 6" cans and deep 4"round/octagon box. I think the driver is only 1-1/2" deep on the back. I put 6 in my kitchen last night, I have 6" remodel cans.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Are the drivers in the LED bulbs lasting these days? That was the biggest problems with CFLs, the ballasts would only last about a year - not even close to the 10k rated hours.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Just moved to Maine, they have a state subsidy program for efficient lighting. I'm buying Cree LED 60w equivalent bulbs for $4.75ish at home depot.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Haven't washed a dish in 25 yrs. All incandescent .


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The new world order is responsible for LED's.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Ultrafault said:


> I have Phillips bulbs in my house and I hate them. They are dim, some lag by a couple of seconds, and what little light they put out is not a good distribution at all and they don't dim.
> They are older so maybe they have improved.
> If you want a good bulb get the feit electric bulbs I have had great luck with them on jobs.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009N...165_QL70&qid=1401194780&sr=8-9#ref=mp_s_a_1_9


I've had good luck with these as well.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

How do you turn the dishwasher into a snowblower?































Give the bitch a shovel. :thumbup:


----------

